# Sticky  How to keep them still????



## Stela12

Hi All,

My cockapoo Stela is six months old and and I can't even see her eyes anymore from all the hair around her face--being black makes it even harder  so I would like to cut the hair around her eyes and face in general before I take her for a real groom.
Please share your advice and tips how to keep them still.

Thank you all


----------



## MillieDog

I found through trial and error that putting them on a table with a towel on it keeps the fairly still, as they have no where go to.

Also when grooming around the face you can use bull nosed scissors (blunt ends) so you feel more confident safe in the knowledge that you wont hurt them easily.

Finally, practice by holding the muzzle with one hand. Gently clench the muzzle shut so you have a good grip.


----------



## kendal

its something you need to get them used too. they don't always like it. their is a nack to holding the head. (I'm right handed) using my left had i hold the left side of their face with my thumb over the top of their muzzle, wit my little and ring finger under her muzzle and my middle and index fingers hooked in their collar. 

some dodgy photos with a very sleepy delta trying to demonstrate for you. 



























it allows you to work on one side of the face, then you revers it to to the other side, still with your thumb over the top of the muzzle but you index fingers under and your little and ring fingers hooked in the collar. 


does that make sense . 


oh i should add you dont need to hole the ear i was just holding it so that i could try and show my fingers on her collar.


----------



## DONNA

Im not an expert but i wait till Buddy is abit sleepy (in the evening) and i use thining scissors (so if he does move i wont take a big chunk out) ,I have the same problem Buddy wont sit still so i do it little and often so a bit each night till its ok.

I either hold his beard or i would get someone to help which is better for me as even though i was a hairdresser many years ago cutting a moving target is hard!

Kendals way looks good im going to give it ago next time it needs doing.


----------



## Stela12

Thank you all for your suggestions and great pictures Kendal.
When my kids were little, to make them still for haircuts I would give them a lollypop, so I thought maybe something along those lines would also work for Stela; so I stuffed the Kong toy with plain yogurt and I cut her hair a little while she happily licked her treat. (I held it above her head in one hand and cut with the other); next time I'll employ mu husband as the Kong holder ; of course, she was not totally still, but at least she was not freaking out. And, I put her on the table-thanks Julie.


----------



## lady amanda

I use kendal's Technique too! since I asked the same question way back , it worked out great!


----------



## Stela12

I thought I'd share a photo of Stela after the new hair cut -only face, I can see her eyes now-YAY!!!  In the meantime I ordered better scissors, so hopefully next time it will be better!


----------



## emmelg

Stela12 said:


> I thought I'd share a photo of Stela after the new hair cut -only face, I can see her eyes now-YAY!!!  In the meantime I ordered better scissors, so hopefully next time it will be better!


you done a great job, ive had to do bailey twice already and i think he needs doing again(he's only 4 1/2 months old)

Leanne x


----------



## Mogdog

Stela12 said:


> I thought I'd share a photo of Stela after the new hair cut -only face, I can see her eyes now-YAY!!!  In the meantime I ordered better scissors, so hopefully next time it will be better!


You've done a great job, she's gorgeous ... as cute as a button!


----------



## mrsmac

Wow you've done a really great job. I have done Maisie's right eye today and will have rondo the left tomorrow. She tolerates getting cut but hates her face getting trimmed &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Stela12

Thank you all, good luck with your dogs!


----------



## Happyad

Always cut across the eyes. 
Ie so the side of the scissors are flat across the face. 
This way u won't" stab" the dog if they move.


----------



## designsbyisis

I was only struggling with this last night. He seemed sleepy but as soon as I got the scissors he was alert !!! He was fine as a little tiny pup but now hates it ! So great photos & ideas !


----------



## Sue T

Your pup looks great! I sometimes leave an old slipper near Lucy's crate, and I know if she picks it up she won't want to give it back! I use this technique to then hold the slipper in her mouth with one hand and cut round her eyes with my right hand with bull-nosed scissors! Its a bit tricky but it works for me.


----------



## Jennym

I have a 4 month old puppy and was wondering when she should have her first groom I have managed to trim her face and her paws doing it a bit at a time so don't think she would stand long enough yet for a proper trim should it be clippers or scissors when the time comes around?


----------



## Sue and Razzle

*Difficulty grooming*

We have a cockapoo, named Razzle. She is 8 years old. We got her from a very reputable breeder and have always brought her back for grooming. She suddenly started having seizures whenever we brought her back to the groomer, each time the seizure got progressively worse. We tried so many things to get her there to have her groomed, but reluctantly decided to stop bringing her there altogether. That leaves me to groom her myself, which leaves us both frustrated and stressed out!

I am at my wits end and would like any suggestions to keep her still and quiet while I ma trimming her. I use electric dog clippers, scissors, and a razor comb. It normally takes me several hours over several days to clip her and keep her neat, but that just seems like a long time to me!!!

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Maddiecats

I think the best time is when they are sleepy! Less inclined to be overexcited!


----------



## Duncans

Go with the flow


----------



## Jules1064

Read all your tips. I going to get my son to try standing Dino on a table next time he trims him. We get through a full tub of treats usually to bribe him to stay still but he still manages to move at the wrong time and get a bald patch somewhere. 
Julie x


----------

